# NEW ON HERE AND GLAD TO BE HERE.



## Guest (Jan 22, 2019)

Welcome Aboard! Tell us more about what you want in a skiff...
Conventional flats skiff, poling skiff, etc...


----------



## Dave Neal (Nov 10, 2018)

Poling skiff got cover lots of shallow water.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Welcome. Lots of great info from some friendly keyboard asses(me included). I’m a Beavertail fan. Can’t go wrong with a Hellsbay new or older. Also some Maverick and East cape fans here. 20 to 30k you are willing to spend will get you a nice boat. I’ll sell you a Beavertail B2 for that 30k(I wish) you are looking to part with.


----------



## Dave Neal (Nov 10, 2018)

Used to work a 21' Kenner in the Upper Laguna Madre. No problem skimming on the rolled chine through 4" and could run in 12". Usually off the plane in some lee hole that allowed 12" to twist or 20" to go straight up on plane. The Kenner was the old model with the soft, rolled chine and pretty light, mated with a Yamaha 115 on the jackplate and no tunnel. Worked great. 14 years later back to Texas from Colorado and things are very different. Good God the price of boats is ridiculous. Trying to retire and just can"t find it in me to drop 70-80 on some over-powered toad.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard.
Lots of great possibilities in your price range. You have to be quick and sometimes willing to travel. Here are a few recent listings:

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2001-guide-green-whipray.58480/

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/maverick-2003-hpx-t-fully-reconditioned.56350/#post-518322

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/east-cape-caimen-st-marks-fl.57838/

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/custom-spear-evergladez-for-sale.58874/


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Dave Neal said:


> Used to work a 21' Kenner in the Upper Laguna Madre. No problem skimming on the rolled chine through 4" and could run in 12". Usually off the plane in some lee hole that allowed 12" to twist or 20" to go straight up on plane. The Kenner was the old model with the soft, rolled chine and pretty light, mated with a Yamaha 115 on the jackplate and no tunnel. Worked great. 14 years later back to Texas from Colorado and things are very different. Good God the price of boats is ridiculous. Trying to retire and just can"t find it in me to drop 70-80 on some over-powered toad.



My dad just bought a 21' Kenner with a tunnel. We put a new 200 Yammy on it. Great platform


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have the old Nitro 22' bay boat with tunnel. Don't know how shallow it will run but it's a rolled edge boat with a dry weight of 1400# and will float in 8". Poling platform, Power Poles, great to fish from with more than 2 people. I pole it some but not too far. I can't get rid of it because there's no replacement. It's a 2002 and I'm on my third outboard now, Mercury 150 4 stroke. I also fish it up to 25 miles offshore. It's a great boat.


----------



## Dave Neal (Nov 10, 2018)

Ligh


lsunoe said:


> My dad just bought a 21' Kenner with a tunnel. We put a new 200 Yammy on it. Great platform


Lighten that boat up and ditch that 200. My old Kenner ran 40 in 12” and could twist out in 12” on one 360. You’re not likely to ever see North Nighthawk with that 200.


----------



## Dave Neal (Nov 10, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> I have the old Nitro 22' bay boat with tunnel. Don't know how shallow it will run but it's a rolled edge boat with a dry weight of 1400# and will float in 8". Poling platform, Power Poles, great to fish from with more than 2 people. I pole it some but not too far. I can't get rid of it because there's no replacement. It's a 2002 and I'm on my third outboard now, Mercury 150 4 stroke. I also fish it up to 25 miles offshore. It's a great boat.


You are so right about there being no replacement. I have considered finding an old but solid hull and have it reworked to add a new engine, controls and jackplate and get back to what used to work for me. Spent so many great days between from JFK bridge to Landcut.


----------



## Dave Neal (Nov 10, 2018)

Zik


Zika said:


> Welcome aboard.
> Lots of great possibilities in your price range. You have to be quick and sometimes willing to travel. Here are a few recent listings:
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2001-guide-green-whipray.58480/
> ...


Zika, thanks for your effort on my behalf. It is appreciated. Still trying to jel what I want but, yes, I do feel the pressure. The nice ones get snatched very quickly. No problem traveling but my schedule sometimes gets in my way. I’ll let you know when I finally drop a dime on one and how it all plays out. Love this community of fishermen and women and that commitment to hunting, catching and releasing.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Dave Neal said:


> Ligh
> 
> Lighten that boat up and ditch that 200. My old Kenner ran 40 in 12” and could twist out in 12” on one 360. You’re not likely to ever see North Nighthawk with that 200.



I have a skiff for poling and shallow water. The bay boat is used for long runs and fishing deep water


----------



## Dave Neal (Nov 10, 2018)

Living the


lsunoe said:


> I have a skiff for poling and shallow water. The bay boat is used for long runs and fishing deep water


Living the dream


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Dave Neal said:


> Zik
> 
> Zika, thanks for your effort on my behalf. It is appreciated. Still trying to jel what I want but, yes, I do feel the pressure. The nice ones get snatched very quickly. No problem traveling but my schedule sometimes gets in my way. I’ll let you know when I finally drop a dime on one and how it all plays out. Love this community of fishermen and women and that commitment to hunting, catching and releasing.


You're welcome. A Shadowcast just came back on the market, located in Brownsville, at an affordable price (also listed on this site). Sounds like you may want to follow lsunoe's solution of owning a skiff and bay boat. As for me, I have my hands full maintaining and fishing just one. LOL

Good luck with your search and getting back on the briny.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

CaptDanS said:


> My wife loves it.
> 
> https://www.ocean-tamer.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=26





Dave Neal said:


> You are so right about there being no replacement. I have considered finding an old but solid hull and have it reworked to add a new engine, controls and jackplate and get back to what used to work for me. Spent so many great days between from JFK bridge to Landcut.


The Nitros and Kenners are scarce and when you can find one for sale they ain't cheap.


----------



## Dave Neal (Nov 10, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> The Nitros and Kenners are scarce and when you can find one for sale they ain't cheap.


OK, i’m gonna fessup. My wife found my old boat when we got back but I hesitated and it got snatched for $6k, re-engined with a yammy 175 (too much motor IMHO). So wished I had grabbed it. I’d be thousands ahead and likely have a nice poling skiff to boot. Anybody out there want a cherry 2006 Majek 22 extreme with 200 ETec?


----------



## Dave Neal (Nov 10, 2018)




----------

